# Nancy Pelosi demands private jet for her and family



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Says her families security is at jeopardy.
So I guess screw global warming, screw budgets, and screw having to upgrade airport security enough that she feels safe...all the sheeple will have to deal.

That's right you put this woman in power...dumb ass dems.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Is that the news article?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

:L: Yeah, Pbiddy...it's from SOT's weekly eletter...don't you receive it?

Seriously, not to put too fine a point on it but, eff her.:evil:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

We just a request to "arm" and "upgrade" the a military plane she plans to use for political trips. Ostensibly for NacyPelosi and her family because she needs a private plane to fly around and meet with her constituents. 
Maximum contact value, $2MM...so I said HELL NO, I won't sell guns to CA LE and I sure as hell will not provide firearms, electronic countermeasures, and up-armor for anything that will help that Democratic whore.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Okay, not advocatin Air Pelosi. Just wondering if there was supposed to be a link.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

not yet it should be out in the next day or so...


----------

